# Fresh Tomatoes/Puree/Ketchup for BBQ Sauce?



## jlafrenz (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to make my first attempt at making some BBQ sauce. I thought it would be fun to make it entirely from scratch with fresh tomatoes. While looking at recipes, it seems most are made from canned puree or ketchup. I was just wondering about the differences between all of these option. Is there any benefit other than the time or amount of work it takes to make the sauce? I imagine that ketchup makes for a bit of a tangy sauce since it already has other ingredients in it. Thoughts?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 27, 2012)

In my opinion I'd forget about making it with fresh tomatoes unless they're good tomatoes that you have grown yourself or purchased at a local farmer's market. The fresh tomatoes at the grocery store are garbage.

As far as using ketchup, tomato sauce, tomato paste, etc. it's a matter of personal preference.



~MA


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 27, 2012)

jlafrenz said:


> I want to make my first attempt at making some BBQ sauce. I thought it would be fun to make it entirely from scratch with fresh tomatoes. While looking at recipes, it seems most are made from canned puree or ketchup. I was just wondering about the differences between all of these option. Is there any benefit other than the time or amount of work it takes to make the sauce? I imagine that ketchup makes for a bit of a tangy sauce since it already has other ingredients in it. Thoughts?


Tangy depends on vinegar content IMHO. If you are intent on making BBQ sauce from scratch I would recommend you start by making ketchup from scratch and adding additional vinegar, garlic, onion, fish sauce and sweetener to make the BBQ sauce. The ketchup will give you a base flavor to work with, otherwise you will be flying blind.


----------



## jlafrenz (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked up a quick recipe for homemade ketchup and it already has most of the ingredients that I would use in a BBQ sauce. It looks like starting with a paste/sauce of some sort would be the best as I can then add the amounts of the various seasonings that I prefer into the BBQ sauce.

It is a little cold for the farmers market here in Mid-Missouri, but once it warms up, they are all over. I may have to pick up some fresh tomatoes next season and give it a go from scratch.


----------

